# Delenatii album 'Norma"



## paphioland (Apr 14, 2007)

8.7 ns, 4.7 pw, 3.2 cm dorsal


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 14, 2007)

WOW!



Craig


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2007)

Great shape!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice. I truly like this plant and as soon as is reasonaly priced will have to get one.


----------



## James (Apr 15, 2007)

What is the leaf-span? Can you post a pic of the whole plant?


----------



## paphioland (Apr 15, 2007)

I posted it under the pic as NS. It is larger than any awarded to date

It is a tiny one growth plant 3/4 the length of my hand

It is not with me at the moment

It is going to get judged


----------



## John M (Apr 16, 2007)

Ooooooh, that is VERY nice! Do you know it's background? What are the clonal names of it's parents? Where did you get it? It's just awesome!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 16, 2007)

It's so perfect!


----------



## tan (Apr 16, 2007)

nice shape and color


----------



## Nautilus (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW.... Look like a clown peek-a-boo!
Very nice!


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 17, 2007)

wonderful


----------



## paphioland (Jun 14, 2007)

Forgot to update this. It got an HCC at the NY flower show on a very old bloom, I think like 4 weeks or more. I was worried that the bloom would not make it to the show. At the time of judging it was translucent and collapsing on itself. I was suprised it still got an HCC. I'm thinking I might not accept it because on a fresh bloom it will do much better. Plus it bloomed on a tiny single growth. If anyone has seen a better del album please let me know I would like to see it.

Plus I selfed the plant right after judging and it took. It has a fat pod growing on it.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2007)

Umm, is it the one that was near the tent exit upstairs?


----------



## paphioland (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes


----------



## paphioland (Jun 14, 2007)

I think. It ws the withered collapsing one.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2007)

the last display before the tent exit on the left of the exit? was it in the middle to the back of the right side of the display? i saw a plant, kinda thought it was an emersonii. perhaps it was that?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2007)

There was only one that I saw.


----------



## Candace (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats on your award! It's wonderful and of course, on my list:>


----------



## Bolero (Jun 15, 2007)

Superb shape and the colour looks great.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paphioland (Jan 18, 2010)

This flower is opening again for the second blooming.


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 18, 2010)

paphioland said:


> Forgot to update this. It got an HCC at the NY flower show on a very old bloom, I think like 4 weeks or more. I was worried that the bloom would not make it to the show. At the time of judging it was translucent and collapsing on itself. I was suprised it still got an HCC. I'm thinking I might not accept it because on a fresh bloom it will do much better. Plus it bloomed on a tiny single growth. If anyone has seen a better del album please let me know I would like to see it.
> 
> Plus I selfed the plant right after judging and it took. It has a fat pod growing on it.



How can you not accept the award? You do know that if you enter the plant for judging and it gets awarded that you need to pay for the award or you will get blacklisted for future awards? There is quite a lengthy list of exihibitors that are not acceptable for future judging, many of them are defunct orchid companies or individuals that received the award then the plant died.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 18, 2010)

James said:


> What is the leaf-span? Can you post a pic of the whole plant?



Would like to see it as well!

Paphman910


----------



## callosum (Jan 18, 2010)

a nice yellow staminode


----------



## Ernie (Jan 18, 2010)

slippertalker said:


> How can you not accept the award? You do know that if you enter the plant for judging and it gets awarded that you need to pay for the award or you will get blacklisted for future awards? There is quite a lengthy list of exihibitors that are not acceptable for future judging, many of them are defunct orchid companies or individuals that received the award then the plant died.



Yeah, this is a HUGE no no!!! Totally uncool. If you didn't want it AOS judged, you should've written "Not for AOS" on the entry tag. Once the AOS has you pegged as a "backer outer" it can be a hard label to dodge. I hear tons of stories from the older judges about exhibitors that don't accept HCCs or whatever by not paying. Makes you look like an award snob. That's why the rule now exists - no pay, no play. Pay for the award, rebloom it, then take it back in if it's better. It will have it's fair chance to get elevated to an AM or whatever it deserves. Play it straight please. 

-Ernie


----------



## John M (Jan 18, 2010)

If you ever want to exhibit in the AOS judging system again, you'd better pay for that award.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree-not cool. Why would anyone not want an award? I have never gotten anything awarded and would be tickled pink to get one of any level. Besides, as others have said, the award can be upgraded.

Susan


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow. I'm going to put a guess in for an 87pt AM.

It's so perfect. Congrats. The perfect child. If only.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 18, 2010)

sometimes you take a plant to a show, just to have in the club exhibit because they need plants and it turns out your plant has never been shown and gets a cbm or chm; it's not a quality award or anything like that, but you still end up paying the fee to get the 'award'. it really isn't an award, the judges just do it to make notice that it's the first time it's been seen for judging and they take measurements and have a first record. it's not really a big deal... in this case the person isn't expecting to have to worry about dealing with an aos award so doesn't think to put 'not for aos' on the tag. you don't end up getting anything for paying the $40 or so.. it's just a record made on the books for future reference.

... also, there is the 'award curse' in that if you get a plant awarded, it will soon die! I had a phal braceana get a chm and it and it's offspring (tried selfing it) are all dead 

if someone got an award that they didn't pay for it, they could always have someone else enter the plant or just always put 'not for aos' on their tags ... it is always better to think ahead and prevent a plant's judging if you don't want to pay the fees...


----------



## Ernie (Jan 18, 2010)

Also be warned:

For ANY species or ANY natural hybrid under consideration for ANY award (not limited to CHM, CBM), ANY judge on the judging floor that day (NOT limited to those on the team) can demand a formal identification. This could cost the exhibitor additional change for sending pickled flowers and/or leaves to a registered taxonomist OR they might be asked to take an extensive array of photographs AND measurements (tons of fun for tiny things!) to be sent to the AOS species ID task force. Some centers have their photographers do the dirty work. In Chicago, our photographer will do the pix IF and ONLY if time allows (we reserve the right to decline images in addition to what the actual award requires). Seems cruel, BUT you gotta keep in mind that judges and photographers are volunteers and real people with real families, real jobs, etc. Up until now, the ID responsibility was in the hands of the exhibitor. Seems very fair to keep it that way, but if the photographer can, he'll help out. 

For ALL CHMs and CBMs, an identification is mandatory. The exhibitor WILL need to have the plant ID'ed with one of the above channels. 

We have a lot of species growers in our region (excellent ones at that!). And they probably all have judging and ID horro stories on wierd little things. 

Entering your plant under someone else's name sorta defeats the purpose of bragging rights for obtaining an award, especially for flower quality and more so for cultural awards IMO. 

BOTTOM LINE: If you don't want the additional responsibility, write on the show registration tag 'Not for AOS". If someone else takes your plants for the group display and they don't make note, make them pay for the award.  

-Ernie


----------



## Hakone (Jan 18, 2010)

Staminode paph. delenatii forma album


----------



## Damas (Jan 18, 2010)

I love it ! Congrats !


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 18, 2010)

It is pretty funny how people get all worked up about AOS judging. They will put you on "double secret probation" unless you pay! Bad boy!


----------



## nikv (Jan 18, 2010)

^ ^
And if they do, then it's time to wear a sheet and have a toga party!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm loving the previous two replies.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2010)

paphioland said:


> This flower is opening again for the second blooming.



I don't see anything.


----------

